# Suche Programmierung mit TIA Portal und Profibus



## force (26 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für ein Projekt jemanden, der mir mit Hilfe des TIA-Portals eine "Profibus-Simulation" programmiert.

Vorhandene Hardware:

1 x Simatic S7 – 1200 CPU
1 x Profibus DP Master
1 x Profibus DP Slave
1 x Siemens Repeater
1 x Tia portal 

Es soll der Profibus-Verkehr einer bestimmten Anlage simuliert werden. Im Endeffekt soll eine Master-Slave-Kommunikation erfolgen, wobei man vorher einstellen können soll, welche Daten auf den Bus gelegt werden. Z.B. 1 x DWORD mit Zufallswert, 1 x BOOL zufällig TRUE/FALSE usw.

So wie ich das verstanden habe, benötige ich noch eine weitere CPU. Das ist aber kein Problem.

Falls es eine andere/bessere Lösung für die Aufgabenstellung gibt, würde ich mich über entsprechende Vorschläge freuen.

Die Programmierung kann Remote erfolgen oder je nach Entfernung auch bei mir in der Firma. Standort ist Regensburg.

Alles weitere per PN.

Viele Grüße,
force

PS: Die Veröffentlichung dieser Anfrage in diesem Unterforum ist mit einem Admin abgesprochen worden.


----------



## JesperMP (26 September 2016)

Es lautet als ob du ein System testen will, wobei die Datenbereiche die ausgetauscht werden soll, zu Laufzeit konfigurierbar sind.
Es wird dich vielleicht enttäuschen, aber Profibus DP ist zur Laufzeit nicht konfigurierbar. Einsigste dynamische konfiguration ist ein Anzahl vordefinierte Slaves anzulegen, und dann zur Laufzeit in der CPU (master) deaktivieren (mittels SFC12 D_ACT_DP). Also, ein oder mehrere ganze Slaves deaktivieren, nicht Datenbereiche innerhalb von ein Slave.
Wenn der DP-Bus läuft, dann gibt es auch nicht viel das man simulieren kann. Es sind ja einfach E/A. Die kann man z.B. mittels Watch Tabellen manipulieren. Das kannst du ebensogut mit PLCSIM testen. Kein Hardware wird benötigt.


----------



## norustnotrust (26 September 2016)

Für Anlagensimulationen gibt es dedizierte Software. Wir z.B. verwenden http://winmod.de/de/.


----------



## force (27 September 2016)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Für Anlagensimulationen gibt es dedizierte Software. Wir z.B. verwenden http://winmod.de/de/.


Danke für den Hinweis aber mein Ziel ist es die Anlage in Hardware zu simulieren. An einem Profibuskabel sollen die Daten anliegen, die auch in der Anlage an einem Kabel anliegen würden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 September 2016)

Guten Morgen,

ich würde jetzt nicht sagen, dass dies unmöglich ist. Aber es wird ein sehr hohes Budget sowie wochen- monatelange Erprobungsphase erfordern.
Wie bereits von ChsistophD in deinem anderen Treath geschrieben, gibt es ja ein solches System für Profinet ( Siemens Simba PNIO ).

Mit Grüßen


----------



## ChristophD (27 September 2016)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich würde jetzt nicht sagen, dass dies unmöglich ist. Aber es wird ein sehr hohes Budget sowie wochen- monatelange Erprobungsphase erfordern.
> Wie bereits von ChsistophD in deinem anderen Treath geschrieben, gibt es ja ein solches System für Profinet ( Siemens Simba PNIO ).
> ...



Das gibt es auch für PROFIBUS und nennt sich dann einfach SIMBA PB (Simulation Unit PB)


----------



## force (27 September 2016)

Hallo DeltaMikeAir.

Danke für den Hinweis.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> es wird ein sehr hohes Budget sowie wochen- monatelange Erprobungsphase erfordern.



Genau das will ich ja mit dem Simulieren vermeiden :???:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 September 2016)

Hallo ChristophD,

danke für den Hinweis mit SIMBA PB. Ich finde leider keinerlei DOKU´s mehr darüber.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit. Wenn die Software noch lieferbar ist und ähnlich wie Simba PN
funktioniert, wäre dass doch eine Möglichkeit für force.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 September 2016)

Hier habe ich noch ein interessantes Handbuch gefunden:

https://support.industry.siemens.co...rk-(sf)-getting-started-(v8-0)?dti=0&lc=de-WW
und weitere Daten hier:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...rieb-und-lieferung-freigegeben?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Mit Grüßen


----------



## ChristophD (27 September 2016)

Hi,

du brauchst für die Boxen nicht das komplette SIMIT!
Es reicht dafür das Simulation Unit program.
Dort importierst du die HWConfig und startest die Simulation, dann die CPU dran und es kommuniziert wie mit "echten" Slaves.

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109475344


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 September 2016)

Hallo ChristophD,

ich habe mir gerade die Software runtergeladen. Funktioniert das wirklich ohne Box?
Wenn ich die Step7 Hardware im Hardwaremanager als CFG Datei exportiere und diese
in der SimuSoftware unter "Projektierung" Hardware importieren" möchte, kommt die
Meldung "Bitte suchen Sie zunächst Ihre Box im Netzwerk".

Auch wenn ich die Hardware konfigurieren möchte, kann ich keine Geräte in den linken Ordner
ziehen ( der Mauszeiger bleibt immer auf dem Gesperrtzeichen )

Falls du mir helfen könntest, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## ChristophD (27 September 2016)

Hi,

nein ohne Box geht es nicht, aber es geht ohne das SIMIT das meinte ich!
Die Boxen können mit dem verlinkten program zu Simulation verwendet werden ohne das ganze SIMIT Framework zu installieren.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 September 2016)

Ja, danke. Ich habe dies in deinem letzten Beitrag überlesen. Hast du Erfahrungen mit der Box und der Software gemacht. Ich habe von diesen
noch nie gehört habe ( auch nicht auf Messen usw ). Ist ein vernünftiges Arbeiten ( z.B. Lasttests mit maximaler Anzahl an Teilnehmert usw. )
möglich.

Mit Grüßen und danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## ChristophD (27 September 2016)

Hi,

ja ich arbeite regelmäßig damit und muss sagen ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Es ermöglicht gerade den Test von sehr großen Mengengerüsten und die Hantierung der I/O Daten.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 September 2016)

Hallo,

ich werde unseren S-Vertreter einmal kontaktieren, ob er ein Leihgerät mitbringt. Das könnte interessant für uns sein.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## norustnotrust (27 September 2016)

force schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis aber mein Ziel ist es die Anlage in Hardware zu simulieren. An einem Profibuskabel sollen die Daten anliegen, die auch in der Anlage an einem Kabel anliegen würden.



Ja, genau dafür verwenden wir WinMOD.


----------

